# UCLA Anyone Get Support Materials letter?



## TheBoyRacer (Jan 22, 2004)

Got mine late in the mail and I'm rushing to finish it. Anyone else get one?

On UCLA website it says that 1500 apply and on the support materials letter it says that  1 in 20 who receive this letter will not be accepted. With a final outcome of only 30 people getting an interview and 15 people actually getting in.

DAMN that sucks.

"I KNOW I've seen more movies than you, well at least good ones."


----------



## TheBoyRacer (Jan 22, 2004)

Got mine late in the mail and I'm rushing to finish it. Anyone else get one?

On UCLA website it says that 1500 apply and on the support materials letter it says that  1 in 20 who receive this letter will not be accepted. With a final outcome of only 30 people getting an interview and 15 people actually getting in.

DAMN that sucks.

"I KNOW I've seen more movies than you, well at least good ones."


----------



## reelbigfish (Jan 22, 2004)

i go to ucla.


----------



## TheBoyRacer (Jan 23, 2004)

Great, any advice? Tips, experience, etc...

<BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><font size="-1">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by reelbigfish:
i go to ucla.<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

"I KNOW I've seen more movies than you, well at least good ones."


----------



## TheBoyRacer (Jan 27, 2004)

No news from the front?

"I KNOW I've seen more movies than you, well at least good ones."


----------

